# stupid reel weight question from a newbe



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I noticed that reels tend to be listed for a range of lines, while rods tend to be listed as line specific. Is there any advantage/disadvantage to going light or heavy on the reel? Or is it a it depends on balance with the specific rod or it is personal preference issue.

My example is Orvis Ascend reels come in 5-7 and 7-9 weight. Curious which is better for a 7 weight Orvis rod. I picked up a combo, and was surprised when I looked and it had a different reel that I was expecting in the box. Ultimately it is irrelevent, as I expect I will want a 5 and a 9 weight rod latter this year anyway (5 for playing around in local ponds, and a 9 for somewhat less favorable conditions at the coast).

I am willing to bet that I simply got the personal preference of the salesman.


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Main differences are: a) backing capacity and b) weight/balance.

If you get a 5 - 7 reel and put a 7wt line, you will have a shorter backing than with a 5wt line. It depends on what species you are after.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Orvis tends to overlap their reel models in terms of wt more than anyone. Years ago they came out with the original battenkill LA. They offered it in a 6-8 wt, 7-9 wt., and a 8-10 wt. A year later they realized they could stop making the middle one all together, and they did. 
To answer your question, I always get the bigger size unless it is my biggest rod. In your example I would get the 7-9 because you are going to put it on a 7 wt. and you will buy a 9 wt in the future. Now you have a reel that works on both.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

So far the replies have in general been what I was expecting.

I had my 6 year old and 2 year old with me, so was a bit distracted shopping. That said, I talked in length with them about fishing both for bass and reds. When I did decide to go with the 7wt they basically ignored me. So I picked out some flies (bass and redfish), and asked again about the rod and reel. After they spooled up the reel, noticed they spooled a different color than I wanted (no bigie). When I asked about backing, I was a bit supprised about only getting 140 yards (for a reel that would be used for reds). But I was distracted enough that I did not realize till I got home that the real was a 5-7 instead of the 7-9.

Live and learn. I expect to get a 5 and a 9wt rod over the next few months, so no loss (and honestly 140 yards of backing on a bass rod is excess anyway), just wanted to check that my thoughts about going larger rather than smaller were normal. With my casting rod, I have often spooled out over 100 yards - and can only expect I would spool out even more with a fly rig.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you bought this in person and they gave you something other than what you asked for? Take it back. Did you buy it at an orvis store? Call them and tell them what happened. Their service is mind blowingly good! I bought a fly box at the store in Raleigh a few years ago and when I got home a week later, they had moved the box to clearance on their website for half off. I called the store, (10 hours away) and she refunded me the difference. I have a few more good interactions with them, but the point is, they will make it right


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Since your going back, make sure the actual weight of that reel matches that rod it is on. I believe ideally w/the reel mounted w/line and backing you should have a balancing point close to the forward end of your cork grip when place across your index finger. When balanced you have much less arm fatigue when fishin' all day, another .02 worth .


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I was not a model customer with a 2 and 6 year old boys in tow. The store (it was an Orvis Store) was dead (one other customer came in during the time I was there, and I gladly let my salesperson wait on him, even thought the manager could/should have), and traffic outside was ridiculous so I was burning time in their AC. My salesperson spent good time with me, so I did not want to punish him.

His 20 something year old manager however was an idiot. He did not know that I fully intended to drop +/- $500 (and very possibly good for another 2 rod/reels over the next few months, and had wrote me off as a no-sell - or he felt that $500 was not worth their time). He actually pulled my salesman from me to rearrange wall stock - it took me close to 15 minutes to get them to pull the reel from stock and when they went to pull the rod I had asked them specifically about they realized they did not have it (should be in the mail today). That cost them an upgrade on the rod, tell me when I ask - I would have dealt with it, not when I am checking out.

----
I really do not have much time to go by their store for the next month or so. Nothing was wrong enough to make a real difference. I will check the rod/reel balance tonight when the rod comes in. If I have any issues with that, I guess I will be forced to deal with it. (slight fear that the rod will be a tad heavy for the reel) Otherwise I'm good.

Quick look slows the Clearwater rod is 5/8 oz heavier than the Access rod. Orvis appears to pair the Access 7wt with the Access IV real, while the store chose to pair the heavier Clearwater 7wt rod with the lighter Access III reel - go figure. Will see what the balance is actually like.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

The designation of line weight on the rod tell you what size the manafacturer feels is best to get the best performance out of the rod. With older fiberglass rods and some of the newer ones overlining or going one weight heavier helped load the rod and assist in casting. With the new composit rods overlining will slow the rod down. It is all a personal preference. I recommend that when you purchase a rod buy it with the line called for and see how it feels. If you have access to someone that has a little heavier line swap reels and feel the difference. I preffer to overline but I am a old man and like to slow things down. Good luck


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Another old man here, I've over lined a couple of my rods and do like the effect w/them only going up 1 line wt increased.

As far as out balance, I did a drift trip recently and used a 9'6" rod 5wt w/a 5/6 reel, that rod was tip heavy, I also used a set up that is perfectly balanced. The tip heavy rod really wore on my forearm noticeably that trip, up until then I had loved that rod but had never used it on a lengthy stint as that day. Coming home I'm thinking I hate that rod now :001_huh: the other rod felt like an extension of my arm :yes:. 

It dawned on me to check the balance of the reel w/that rod and sure enough it balanced about 3-4 inches up from the point I like, the one where all is weightless Ha. I have an 7/8 reel I'm going to slap on that rod to see how it feels when I get back to where it is, hope it works I have enough dang gear :blink:.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I think there are a couple of other changes (in addition to line capacity and weight/balance) that can come into play with a large reel size: spool size and drag surface area. As the spool size increases, not only does the capacity increase, but the line pick up / turn increases. Also, the larger reels have greater drag surface area, which relates to drag pressure available.

Altogther, these changes add up to making the larger reel more suitable for larger/ tougher fish.


----------

